# Freebsd 8.0 Live FS



## rbizzell33 (Mar 8, 2010)

I am trying to fix my system that I messed up by accidentally deleting system files. Everytime I try to download the Freebsd 8.0 LiveFs iso it keeps timiin out does anyone know where I can get it from and it won't keep timing out


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Mar 8, 2010)

Start the download then

```
(from the place where the partial download is...)
wget -c -nd [path_you_were_using...iso]
```
should continue the download.
Then if it times out you can just resume


----------



## rbizzell33 (Mar 8, 2010)

*LiveFS*

IT was happening from my windows computer


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2010)

Pick a mirror more closer to home.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/mirrors-ftp.html


----------



## Beastie (Mar 8, 2010)

@rbizzell33: use a download manager that supports resuming interrupted downloads, such as Orbit Downloader.


@jb_fvwm2: fetch(1) can restart interrupted transfers if you use both *-r* and *-R* options.


----------



## rbizzell33 (Mar 8, 2010)

How do you use the fixit option under freebsd 8.0 I need to reinstall root filesystem


----------



## Beastie (Mar 8, 2010)

When you boot livefs, you'll have a fully functional shell. From there, restore the files from disc1 or the ftp.


----------



## rbizzell33 (Mar 8, 2010)

once I put disk 1 cd then what or do I have to manually mount the cd


----------



## Beastie (Mar 8, 2010)

If you have two CD drives, insert both livefs and disc1, boot livefs and mount disc1.

If you have a DVD drive, boot the DVD and choose Fixit from the main menu.

If you have one CD drive, boot livefs and use the base* files you downloaded from the FTP or copied from disc1 on an internal/external disk or USB pendrive.


----------



## rbizzell33 (Mar 11, 2010)

I boot up with the livefs CD. what files do I need off of disk one? I need to mount a usb drive and copy the files to where on the system


----------



## Beastie (Mar 11, 2010)

The *base* files mentioned above (also available on disc1) contain the entire base system, i.e. everything but the GENERIC kernel, including /var and /usr. *kernels* contains the GENERIC kernel.


 Make a backup of the configuration files
 Mount the root partition
 Set the *$DESTDIR* environment variable to point to the root partition mount point
 Extract the base system
 Remove the extracted /var and /usr since they're on the root partition and you already have them on separate partitions, but of course keep the empty /var and /usr directories
 Restore the configuration files


----------



## rbizzell33 (Mar 11, 2010)

thanks for all your help


----------



## rbizzell33 (Mar 11, 2010)

can't mount anything file system not recognized


----------



## Beastie (Mar 11, 2010)

When/how exactly did that happen? All you had last time was a few missing system files and now you have a totally borked filesystem?


----------



## rbizzell33 (Mar 11, 2010)

this is what I done so far I ran fsck on the root filesystem after I figured out what partition the root system was on. So I got that to run. So I am not sure what to do next. I have a usb drive with the original system files on it. DO i try to mount the usb drive to get the original system files back on the /


----------

